# BATTERIE Powerbook 10.2.4



## itimik (23 Mars 2003)

http://apple.slashdot.org/apple/03/03/10/1254246.shtml?tid=179&amp;tid=180

zut je ne suis pas abonné à mac fixit mais ça n'a pas l'air rassurant ce témoignage... à votre avis vous là avec des icônes de mec souriants mais pas commodes...

faut-il réinstaller le 10.2.3 maintenant pour éviter une corruption du cycle de la batterie ?

ou faut-il attendre le patch ?

ou faut-il appeler AppleCare tout de suite ?


bon, on a compris que le prochain titanium 15 pouces sera retardé pour des batteries perfectionnées...


----------



## nekura (23 Mars 2003)

J'ai un Ti 1GHz sous 10.2.4, et je n'ai pas eu le moindre problème de batterie.
La charge se fait à vitesse normale ; la décharge aussi, et mon autonomie n'a pas évolué de manière détectable depuis que j'ai sorti le Ti du carton.

Il y a, c'est clair, des problèmes avec 10.2.4 (et même Apple a fini par le reconnaître), mais apparement ce n'est pas généralisé. Si c'était le cas, je pense qu'il y aurait eu un mouvement de protestation avec une ampleur similaire (voire supérieur) à celui qui a eu lieu pour le bruit des PowerMac G4. Donc pour le moment je touche du bois, et je compatis avec ceux qui rencontrent le problème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je pense qu'il est intéressant de noter le fait que ce ne sont pas les batteries qui sont en cause. Les éléments qui les composent sont des cellules Li/Ion ou Li/Polymères standard, donc je ne pense pas qu'elles changent tant que ça dans des futures révisions.

Voici ce que j'ai retiré de mes précédentes lectures :

Une des caractéristiques de ces batteries, c'est qu'elles ne sont stables que dans une certaine gamme de charge, c'est à dire tant que le voltage qui est à leur sortie est compris entre deux valeurs bien précises, qui sont dépendantes de la technologie chimique utilisée. Au delà de ces valeurs, la batterie devient instable, et son usage potentiellement dangereux (réactions chimiques qui l'endommagent, ...). Afin d'éviter ce genre de problème, la batterie est equipée d'un contrôleur électronique qui bloque l'utilisation de la batterie si son voltage devient hors-norme. Ca permet d'éviter qu'on la charge trop, mais aussi... ça la bloque si elle se décharge trop. C'est ce que l'on appelle "deep decharge" : si la batterie descend en dessous d'un certain voltage, elle est quasi-irrémédiablement foutue. Pour éviter ça, le contrôleur arrête la batterie avant d'en arriver à ce stade, pour permettre de la recharger tant qu'il est encore temps ; de même, un mac se mettra en veille bien avant ça. Mais une batterie Li/Ion, ça se décharge naturellement même si on ne s'en sert pas (réaction chimique + consommation du contrôleur intégré). Du coup, si on la laisse dans un état "déchargée mais pas irrécupérable" trop longtemps (une semaine... ?) elle peut finir par devenir irrécupérable ; son contrôleur interne interdira le rechargement parce que la batterie est allée trop loin, elle est devenue potentiellement instable.

Ce 'point de non retour' est contrôlé par la batterie, donc ; mais normalement l'ordinateur joue également un rôle de protection, puisqu'il coupe tout bien avant que la batterie ne soit si bas en charge. Parfois, il coupe d'ailleurs un peu trop tôt ; c'est ce qui arrivait aux iPod 5Go, et c'est pourquoi Apple vient de sortir une update firmware pour le rendre un peu moins chatouilleux.

En ce qui concerne 10.2.4, je pense que dans certaines conditions, l'os doit faire quelque chose qui draine la batterie beaucoup plus vite que la normale (ventilation plus fréquente ? disque dur qui ne s'arrête jamais ? mauvaise gestion du PMU ?). Et donc, le risque de se retrouver avec une batterie à plat augmente, et donc aussi le risque de laisser sa batterie glisser dans un sommeil sans retour.

A noter, les batteries Li/Ion vieillissent vite, même si on ne s'en sert pas !!! Apparement, au bout de 3 ans (d'existence, pas d'usage !), il y a  de fortes chances que la batterie devienne inutilisable de toutes manières. Pas la peine donc d'acheter des batteries d'avance et de les stocker, en prévision du jour où la batterie "nominale" sera finie.

Voilà, je ne prétends pas que tout ceci est la vérité vraie, c'est juste mon interprétation et ma compréhension de différents textes que j'ai lus à droite à gauche, sur le thème des batteries en général. Je ne sais pas si ça pourra aider une des personnes qui ont des problèmes de batterie...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si quelqu'un peut conforter ou infirmer certaines hypothèses ou affirmations que je fais ici... j'en serai ravi.


----------



## nekura (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexitimik:</font><hr /> * 
ou faut-il appeler AppleCare tout de suite * 

[/QUOTE]

Je pense que prendre l'applecare pour un Ti, c'est toujours une bonne chose à faire, même si c'est un peu cher.
A la moindre intervention sur l'écran ou ses charnières, je crois qu'il faut quasiment changer tout l'écran, et à ce moment là c'est pleurs à chaudes larmes devant la facture....


----------



## powerbook867 (23 Mars 2003)

Si l'on pense que os 10.2.4 peut être mauvais pour la batterie, peut on revenir en arriere avec 10.2.1 en remettant le dvd d'install ? Va -t-il accepter dans la mesure ou il existe une version supérieure sur le tibook ?


----------



## Apulée (23 Mars 2003)

non, dans ce cas là, il faut faire une réinstalle.


----------



## nekura (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Si l'on pense que os 10.2.4 peut être mauvais pour la batterie, peut on revenir en arriere avec 10.2.1 en remettant le dvd d'install ? Va -t-il accepter dans la mesure ou il existe une version supérieure sur le tibook ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Mais bon, comme je l'ai dit, je ne pense pas que ce soit 10.2.4 en lui même qui soit mauvais pour la batterie ; il faut juste faire un peu attention qu'elle ne se vide pas trop vite, et surtout ne pas la laisser se décharger trop (après, on risque de ne plus pouvoir la recharger du tout).
Je crois qu'il ne faut pas s'affoler ; même s'il y a des personnes qui ont eu la malchance d'avoir ce grave problème, ce n'est heureusement pas la majorité ; avant de downgrader ton système, regarde si ton autonomie batterie a diminué de manière importante dans des conditions similaires, à ce que c'était avant ton install de 10.2.4 (je ne parle pas de 5 minutes, hein, mais plutôt d'une réduction de 1 à 2 h).
Si c'est le cas, et si tu ne veux prendre aucun risque, alors à toi de voir si tu fais marche arrière.


----------



## powerbook867 (24 Mars 2003)

Merci pour tes conseils !

A l'heure actuelle, je n'ai aucun changement significatif, cela depend esentiellement de mon usage.

Je suis étonné que certains voient un temps fort élevé sous os x que sous os 9. Moi c'est l'inverse : environ 2h30 sous os 9 et environ 3h30 sous os X.


----------



## itimik (24 Mars 2003)

merci pour ça. je pensais qu'il y avait plus de monde atteint. pouvez-vous vous manifester sur ce point ?

j'ai réinstallé le système d'origine 10.2.1 sauf que la batterie reste à 0 % et c'est malheureux, hein... heureusement que je ne fais pas la guerre.

je crois qu'applecare 3 ans va bientôt me fournir une nouvelle batterie...
j'espère qu'elle sera neuve car ses performances n'étaient pas terribles.

ou alors il faut un patch avant que la batterie ne soit entièrement déchargée.

ça veut dire quoi les clignotements de la batterie ? quand ça ne clignote plus, on peut la jeter ?


----------



## itimik (24 Mars 2003)

- la mise à jour 10.2.4 reduces likelihood of a situation in which an inaccurate message, "You are now running on reserve battery power," may appear when waking an iBook or PowerBook comme on le voit sur http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107362

- quels effets de la mise à jour "combo" ou pas combo ?


----------



## itimik (24 Mars 2003)

RESUME DES LIENS A CE JOUR

la news dans macge
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=98460 

sa batterie est morte
http://apple.slashdot.org/apple/03/03/10/1254246.shtml?tid=179&amp;tid=180 

www.macfixit.com

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20030314081843218

http://www.buchmann.ca/Chap10-page6.asp 

la discussion sur le site apple us
apple US / discussions / powerbook / battery
RE: PB G4 shuts off unexpectedly when on battery 

bon j'installe la mise à jour combo et si ça marche je reposte
manifestez-vous si vous avez le problème SVP


----------



## itimik (24 Mars 2003)

encore des liens pour dire que le problème se pose aussi sur ibook et que c'est mal parti pour faire changer sa batterie

http://www.macworld.co.uk/news/main_news.cfm?NewsID=6071


----------



## itimik (24 Mars 2003)

La discussion à propos du fix : à lire attentivement (en anglais)
http://discussions.info.apple.com/WebX?128@201.g4adab2shM5.2@.3bbf6b95


liens dans cette discussion (gnagna vol de liens)
http://www.apple.com/macosx/feedback 
https://bugreport.apple.com/ 
avec le n° de série de la batterie

http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/OSX/battery_life_in_jaguar.html 
http://www.batteryuniversity.com/print-parttwo-34.htm 
http://www.buchmann.ca/Chap10-page6.asp
http://developer.apple.com/techpubs/macosx/Carbon/utilities/PowerManager/Power_Manager/01powermanager/function_group_6.html 

- acheter une nouvelle batterie
- tenter une clean install et reconstruire les droits
- Apple travaille sur le probleme et changerait les batteries nazes y compris celles plus sous garantie (?) 
or la 10.2.5 est pour la fin du mois. espérons qu'ils auront fini avant que les batteries soient déchargées...


----------



## itimik (24 Mars 2003)

Freeware XBattery 0.6:  
http://www.kezer.net/


SoftWare plus complet : 
XCharge http://www.pol-online.net/index.php?page=freewares


----------



## decoris (24 Mars 2003)

3h sous os 9
65 min sous OS X...

marre...


----------



## iMax (25 Mars 2003)

Vivement ce patch, j'en ai marre de cette autonomie réduite et du calcul de % de la charge complétement faux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## itimik (25 Mars 2003)

c'est surtout qu'il y a un risque que la batterie soit vide d'ici que le patch sorte. elle pourrait alors ne plus jamais marcher...


----------



## melaure (25 Mars 2003)

Plus qu'a attendre la 10.2.5 ...


----------



## itimik (26 Mars 2003)

non, ce serait bien que le patch sorte afin qu'on puisse vérifier s'il fonctionne avant qu'il soit intégré dans la 10.2.5
ce serait bien qu'apple communique un peu plus sur ce problème. si ça se trouve ils sont affolés et prévoient de remplacer toutes les batteries ? mmmh je ne pense pas, il s'agit de degré de tolérance du voltage. ils ont voulu mettre la barre trop haut...


----------



## itimik (31 Mars 2003)

MAIS QUEL ENORME FOUTAGE DE GUEULE
si ma batterie a perdu une demi-heure je la fais renvoyer à applecare et je vous invite tous à en faire autant

qu'est-ce que c'est que ça ce genre de pannes sur un ordi à 20000 balles ! non mais quoi
tout ça pour faire le poids face à centrino


----------



## bateman (31 Mars 2003)

on attend, on attend..


----------



## itimik (31 Mars 2003)

mmf... ma batterie ne clignote plus quand je l'enlève et elle perd du voltage et gagne de l'ampérage


----------



## BMWZ1 (3 Avril 2003)

Salut à tous, j'ai aussi le problème de charge batterie avec mon Ti 500, depuis le passage au 10.2.4. La batterie ne dure qu'une heure seulement contre près de 2h30 avant. Vivement qu'apple se bouge pour pondre un patch.


----------



## decoris (4 Avril 2003)

on attend, j'en ai marre...

pfff


----------



## melaure (4 Avril 2003)

Réinstalle jaguar avec l'update 10.2.3 !


----------



## decoris (4 Avril 2003)

il n'est pas question que je formatte mon disque! il marche super bien comme ça, tout est au poil... c'est à apple de se bouger! (il est impossible de downgrader son système...)

vivement la 10.2.5


----------



## melaure (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> *

vivement la 10.2.5  * 

[/QUOTE]

pour une demi-heure d'autonomie ...


----------



## decoris (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

pour une demi-heure d'autonomie ...  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2003)

curieux sous X.2.4 l'indicateur d'autonomie m'annonce depuis plusieur minutes qu'il me reset 13 minutes d'autonomie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon je Ti est sur ça batterie depuis plus de 3 heures


----------



## raphael54 (6 Avril 2003)

bon il va falloir trouver une soluce car un portable sert comme son nom l'indique a etre trimballer et donc un ordi qui marche meme plus le temps d'un film par ex, et ben ca lui enlève une partie de son interet. non? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'autre ironie des màj c'est un peu ce forum qui a pour interet certain de nous montrer les problèmes rencontrer par chacun avec 10.2.4 mais la ligne officielle du parti reste , sur 10.2.4 il n'y a pas de problèmes connus sauf (cf post 1). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez, je plaisante...quoique  - effectivement sur 10.2.4 il n'y aucun problème...
-Ah ben alors...
- T'es sure
- ouais je l'ai lu sur un forum
- Allez avoue, t'as quelle version toi sur ton ordi??


----------



## samdebecte (8 Avril 2003)

pour info, et si cela interesse quelqu'un le pb 17 est livré avec un système 10.2.4
Logiquement l'autonomie de la batterie devrait en subir les conséquences

Je viens de le mettre en charge, après déchargement total de la batterie. je vous en reparle juste après...


----------



## FabriceG (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par samdebecte:</font><hr /> * pour info, et si cela interesse quelqu'un le pb 17 est livré avec un système 10.2.4
Logiquement l'autonomie de la batterie devrait en subir les conséquences* 

[/QUOTE]Pas sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 regarde la version  *précise* dans les info système, et donne-nous la version de build


----------



## itimik (9 Avril 2003)

pfff.  ma batterie ne clignote plus (comme avant)... bon et cette mise à jour qui devait paraître fin mars... on est le (mardi) 8 avril et toujours rien... toutes les batteries atteintes auront eu le temps de claquer ou de perdre leur capacité... je pensais que davantages de personnes seraient atteintes (mais il s'agit peut-être de batteries précises)

j'espère qu'ils les changeront s'il y a problème, et que les batteries sont garanties comme le reste...

et 
- on ne peut plus repasser en 10.2.3 ce n'est plus dispo
- si clean install il faut faire, c'est avec effacement du disque et des users !! je n'ai pas été jusque-là mais la mise à jour du powermanager n'est peut-être pas réversible ?

quant au 17 pouces il ne doit pas y avoir de problème puisque les batteries sont différentes et que la mise à jour visait surtout les nouveaux powerbooks au détriment des anciens...

s'il y a nouveau 15 pouces peut-être qu'il profitera déjà des nouvelles technologies prêtes à sortir


----------



## samdebecte (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FabriceG:</font><hr /> * Pas sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 regarde la version  précise dans les info système, et donne-nous la version de build   * 

[/QUOTE]

Mon pb 17: MacOs X :10,2,4 (6J25)

content comme cela ou tu veux d'autres renseignements....


----------



## FabriceG (11 Avril 2003)

faites chauffer la mise à jour logiciel pour 10.2.5


----------



## itimik (11 Avril 2003)

juste avant de voir qu'il y a la mise à jour 10.2.5 dispo
je viens de voir que ma batterie ne clignote plus

bravo apple et à bientôt pour la garantie


----------



## itimik (11 Avril 2003)

http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&amp;Board=UBB5&amp;Number=357219&amp;page=0&amp;view=collapsed&amp;sb=5&amp;o=&amp;fpart=1


(forum 10.2.5 et batterie) allez on change de forum
mais depechez vous de mettre à jour avant que la batterie soit morte


----------



## decoris (12 Avril 2003)

trop tard, ma batterie est déjà morte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'en ai marre...


----------



## samdebecte (12 Avril 2003)

finalement le numero change mais le pb reste à ce que je vois. Hier il m'avait sembler que le pb etait résolu.... j'en suis plus si sûr...


----------



## decoris (12 Avril 2003)

et non : regarde 

il y a 18 mois, je tenais 4h sous mac os 9
il y a trois mois, je tenais 3h30 sous X.2.3
il y a un mois, je tenais 1h15 sous X.2.4
aujourd'hui, je tiens 25 min sous X.2.5

et mon service technique dit qu'apple ne reconnait pas le bug, donc qu'ils ne prennent rien en charge!!!







en gros ma batterie est bonne pour la poubelle...


----------



## jeanba3000 (12 Avril 2003)

euh mon pismo qui au bout de 2 ans et demi de bons et loyaux services, ne tenait qu'à peine la demie heure sous os 10.2.4, s'est fait échanger sa baterie place boulnois pour la modique somme d'un sourire, vu que je suis encore sous applecare, donc si la baterie est vraiment naze, il ne devrait pas y avoir de soucis pour se la faire remplacer

maintenant mon pismo se la pète avec 3h30 d'autonomie en travail (je fais du flash essentiellement) et tiens la lecture de dvd sur baterie sans problème, même avec la luminosité à fond, avec une autonomie au moins équivalente à celle que j'avais en lisant des dvd sous os 9 avec des réglages optimisés de la mort pour l'autonomie maximale (je me souviens qu'il me manquait du jus pour les cinq ou dix dernières minutes de princesse mononoke, faut que je le relise sur mon pismo pour comparer)


----------



## Rogntudju (12 Avril 2003)

Intéressant... Comme quoi l'Apple Care sert parfois à quelque chose.

Moi j'en ai pas pris,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  à combien peut on toucher une batterie de Pismo ?


----------



## decoris (12 Avril 2003)

j'ai pas applecare...

et il parait que 21 mois est une bonne durée de vie pour une batterie...

mon PC DELL qui a 4 ans tenait environ 1h45 à l'origine et environ 1h15 actuellement...

et moi je passe de 4h à 25 min en moins de deux ans (surtout de 3h à 25min en 3 mois), et c'est normal...


----------



## itimik (13 Avril 2003)

? il n'y a pas eu de problème pour changer la batterie avec AppleCare. Mais il faut attendre (échange). 

tant mieux... ma batterie avait 6 mois mais elle marchera sans doute mieux. 

c'est le bug de l'année en tout cas


----------



## jeanba3000 (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Rogntudju:</font><hr /> * Intéressant... Comme quoi l'Apple Care sert parfois à quelque chose.* 

[/QUOTE]

au vu de mon expérience personnelle, je ne conçois pas l'achat d'un powerbook sans applecare : mon pismo 500 en est à sa troisième carte mère, son deuxième dissipateur thermique, son troisième ventilo, son troisième lecteur dvd, sa deuxième baterie, sa deuxième carte son et son deuxième capot inférieur de carrosserie. le tout en six interventions en deux ans et demi. et je suis quelqu'un de plutôt soigneux.

je n'ose imaginer rien que le prix des pièces hors garantie

certains pensent que je n'ai vraiment pas eu de chance avec ma machine, réputée solide, relativisé par le fait qu'elle n'a jamais été immobilisée par le sav plus d'une semaine, trois jours au plus court, lorsqu'immobilisation il y a eu (cinq minutes au comptoir pour échanger la batterie ou le lecteur dvd).


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * et il parait que 21 mois est une bonne durée de vie pour une batterie...  * 

[/QUOTE]

une batterie apple est données pour environ 600 cycles de charge et décharge  *Complet ou pas !* donc selon l'utilisation la durée de vie de ta batterie peu varier de 6 mois a 36 mois !


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Rogntudju:</font><hr /> * Intéressant... Comme quoi l'Apple Care sert parfois à quelque chose.

Moi j'en ai pas pris,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  à combien peut on toucher une batterie de Pismo ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

une batterie neuve varie de 180 a 300 euros  si il s'agit d'un batterie d'origine apple (on arrive a trouvé aux USA des batteries compatible)


----------



## melaure (15 Avril 2003)

Je pense que je prendrais un Applecare la prochaine fois, mais c'est quand même un peu cher ...


----------



## decoris (15 Avril 2003)

je pense que je le prendrai aussi...

c'est très cher, mais bon...


----------



## Rogntudju (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr /> * 

au vu de mon expérience personnelle, je ne conçois pas l'achat d'un powerbook sans applecare : mon pismo 500 en est à sa troisième carte mère, son deuxième dissipateur thermique, son troisième ventilo, son troisième lecteur dvd, sa deuxième baterie, sa deuxième carte son et son deuxième capot inférieur de carrosserie. le tout en six interventions en deux ans et demi. et je suis quelqu'un de plutôt soigneux.

je n'ose imaginer rien que le prix des pièces hors garantie&amp;#8230;

certains pensent que je n'ai vraiment pas eu de chance avec ma machine, réputée solide, relativisé par le fait qu'elle n'a jamais été immobilisée par le sav plus d'une semaine, trois jours au plus court, lorsqu'immobilisation il y a eu (cinq minutes au comptoir pour échanger la batterie ou le lecteur dvd). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ehhh bé... On peut dire que tu as très largement amorti ton investissement dans le Care.

Mais c'est quand même bizarre cette écatombe non ?

Comme tu le rappelles les Pismo ont une réputation très robuste et sans histoires.

Pas de chance sans doute, en tout cas ça fait réfléchir...


----------



## bateman (2 Août 2003)

je remonte ce sujet qui me tient à coeur.

il y a en fait deux solutions :

*soit les batteries se vident réellement et on ne peut que repasser à la caisse tous les 18 mois..

soit le système et ses mise à jour gèrent mal l'info de chargement..* 


étant développeur, je teste mon powerbook sur panther_7b21, et j'ai deux batteries.

les choses s'améliorent donc, j'étais tombé à 30 minutes d'autonomie réelle et je suis repassé au delà des deux heures par batterie sur ma première série de tests.

depuis 30 minutes panther me dit batterie O%, mais depuis trentes minutes je surfe en écoutant Autour de Lucie, ce qui est pas mal, pour un développeur.

merci Apple? a priori oui.


----------



## melaure (2 Août 2003)

Avec le reset de la PMU, je suis remonté une fois à 2H00 et puis c'est retombé de nouveau à 1H15 ...


----------



## bateman (2 Août 2003)

j'avais aussi testé les resets de PMU..
mais rien de mieux, à part cette version de panther.

pour info je n'ai pas testé les batteries sur la wwdc. seulement sur cette seed.


----------



## melaure (2 Août 2003)

Je vais être obligé d'en acquerir une autre. Mais ce n'est pas donné. Si seulement il pouvait y avoir une super promo pour Apple Expo ...


----------

